
Study: Tetris is a great distraction for easing an anxious mind - evo_9
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/11/study-tetris-is-a-great-distraction-for-easing-an-anxious-mind/
======
johnchristopher
tldr; Tetris is a great distraction to keep your mind off of an anxious
situation (e.g.: waiting for medical results).

To me it's just hypnotism, it works with other games or other activities but
it's still escaping. Sometimes it's okay to escape, sometimes not and if you
suffer from general anxiety disorder you have to work to recognize when it's
okay to escape and when it's not.

